# discharge



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Emilycaitlin

Just quick question,I've noticed an increase in discharge lately and its turned a green colour so went to see my MW on wed who done a swab and told me to ring back this mornin(fri) nurse told me results weren't back and wouldn't be until someday next week so I contacted the hospital to get advice from one of the MW's there and she couldn't help at all,just said need to wait to next week so my question is wat could the green discharge be a sign of?do u think I've anythin to worry about or is it a case that it could just be a simple infection?it has increased quite a bit to the point I now have to wear a pad,has been like this all week and there does seen to be a smell from it!!I'm 35wks!!

Thanks in advance

Jenna xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If its green, and increasing, you sound like you need treatment. I would ring delivery tonight, a Dr there will be able to get you antibiotics. Is it mucousy or is it watery? If its watery and green, you need to ring them ASAP, as its possible your waters may have gone and there's meconium,

Please let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Its green and thick however the last couple of days I've had to change my underwear several times in the day cos its been very wet so today I've put the pad on and the pad is wet and clear but thick discharge is green!!should I ring them back?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, definitely, just in case. Tell them you want to be seen, don't be fobbed off xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I rang them after I sent that last msg and was talkin to same MW I was earlier,she's not too happy that I rang her back,made me feel like a nuisance,anyway she reluctantly agreed I could come down,this was after she tried to get me to wait to see gp so I'm leavin now and I'll let u no how I get on!!

Thanks xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Ooh, thats got me annoyed! I'd like to go and give her a piece of my mind! NEVER feel like you are being a nuisance, we would always rather you be seen and things be ok, than not ring and things not be, keep me posted!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey

Just lettin u no I've got group b strep,MW didn't tell me anythin about it just that is be treated durin labour!!

Thanks for all ur help 

Jenna xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

At least youve been seen now. You'll get iv antibiotics in labour to protect your baby, and you may have to stay in 24 hours after to monitor your baby for any signs of infection,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Wats the chances of them givin me a c section cos of it?I really don't wanna go down that route but I'm in limbo now cos I had been readin a post to u from a girl lookin to find out about goin overdue and whether cons would suggest inducin her or not cos of it bein ivf or icsi baby so I asked my cons about it and they changed my app from 7th-14th nov to discuss it so I'm wonderin will he take that into account too!!sorry if I'm ramblin!!

Jenna xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

No, it isn't really a reason for section or induction, you'll get the antibiotic cover during labour, and a section poses more risk to your baby than the strep b,

Hope this helps,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Emilycaitlin

Just one more question,should intercourse be avoided cos of the infection or should it be ok??

Jenna xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

No, its fine, there's no risk xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank u  xx


----------

